# Northern Colorado, anyone?



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm looking for someone to get together with in Northern Colorado for doggy playdates, preferably somewhere we can take them off-leash. I have four dogs, only one is a Golden, and would enjoy meeting someone else who would like to get together regularly (even if its only once or twice a month) for a doggy play time.


----------



## Pat Morrison (Mar 21, 2006)

*How Northern are you?*

Hi,
I just joined and you can read about me in the Hello from Colorado thread. I live in Erie, east of Boulder. Where are you? 

Pat


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Loveland, here. I usually go up to Poudre Canyon for hiking, and I'm looking for less-frequented "voice control" dog trails. Any in your area? I've been to one big one in Boulder but it was PACKED, ugh.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*I know this thread is old, but....*

I too live in northern Colorado and would love to get together and let the dogs play. There are several great places in and around Longmont, Boulder and I'm sure further North. We like to take Denali to Union Resevoir near Longmont because they have a dog beach there. The dogs can swim and run on the beach, all without leashes. Any takers? Let me know!


----------

